# Faxversand mit CAPI und Hylafax

## batnator

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Hylafax mit der CAPI unter Gentoo zu betreiben? Alle Versuche dies in irgendeiner Weise zum spielen zu bekommen waren erfolglos. Hylafax initialisiert trotzt existenter Konfigurationsdateien das virtuelle Modem "faxCAPI" nicht. Der Empfang funktioniert standalone wie auch mit hylafax. Sogar dad Einspielen des capi4hylafax paketes direkt von avm hat daran nichts geändert. Am Einrichtungsprinzip kann es auch nicht liegen da ich bereits 5 Installationen unter SuSE sowie Redhat dieser Art am laufen habe. Irgendwelche ideen?

thanks Frank

----------

## Donpasquale

Ich habe hier eine Installation des Hylafax Faxservers mit einer fritzcard am laufen. Habe den capi4hylafax treiber genommen. geht astrein. man muss nur einige sachen in den hylafaxconfigs anpassen.

mfg

Donpasquale

----------

## wpb44

Hallo.

Gibt es diese "einige Dinge" die man an der Config änern muss auch in Form eines How-To oder ähnlichem? Von Seiten AVM bekommt man allerhöchstens was als RPM für SuSE.

Ich habe mittlerweile die FritzcardUSB am Laufen, capiinfo sagt sie würde tun.  :Smile: 

Jetzt habi ch aber irgendwie kein Plan wie ich Hylafax beibringe dass es die CAPI verwenden soll...

cu, Bernd

----------

## Donpasquale

unter http://www.hylafax.org ist ein recht gutes howto mit der faxcapi zu finden. sonst hat das linux net mag auch eine sehr gute howto zu hylafax geschrieben.

hoffe dass es geholfen hat,

Donpasquale

----------

## lululog

Hallo Leute

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, aber vielleicht werden ja in Zukunft noch andere das gleiche Problem haben.

Also bei mir war es genau das gleiche. Senden und empfangen mit c2faxsend/recv hat funktioniert, und das empfangen über hylafax auch auf anhieb. nur das senden wollt nicht so richtig. Hatte immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Aug 15 23:28:54 [FaxQueuer] Bad exit status 0400 for 'bin/notify "doneq/q4" "timedout" ""'

Aug 15 23:28:54 [FaxSend] Syntax error at line 149, missing ':' in "{"

Aug 15 23:28:54 [FaxSend] Syntax error at line 289, missing ':' in "    {"

Aug 15 23:28:54 [FaxSend] Syntax error at line 394, missing ':' in "    }"

Aug 15 23:28:54 [FaxSend] Syntax error at line 395, missing ':' in "}"

Aug 15 23:29:00 [FaxSend] /dev/capi20: Can not initialize modem.

```

Die Lösung für das Problem hab ich erst nach längerem googeln gefunden. Folgender Eintrag muss in die Datei /var/spool/fax/etc/config gemacht werden, damit hylafax c2faxsend zum versenden benutzt:

SendFaxCmd: "/usr/bin/c2faxsend"

Nun kann ich auch über sendfax Faxe rausschicken.   :Wink: 

----------

## JensZ

Für Einzelplatzrechner würde ich eher CapiSuite nehmen http://www.capisuite.de/capisuite/ vorteile sind Phyton scripting, und man kann alles über ein Script ablaufen lassen (Fax, AB usw.)

----------

## wl

Mensch lululog: you saved my day!!!!!

 *lululog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SendFaxCmd: "/usr/bin/c2faxsend"
> 
> 

 

----------

## splaTTer

Hallo,

ich hab ebenfalls den kernel mit capi20 kompiliert und die capi4k-utils installiert. da ich noch eine isa bus fritz! classic habe musste ich dann noch einen "~x86" ebuild des treibers von suse installieren. ein capiinit startet alles ohne probleme. capiinfo sieht auch gut aus. c2faxsend -f g3 -v -d handynummer /tmp/testfile ruft auch mein handy an und piepst froehlich. aber c2faxrcv lauscht nicht am s0 bus. wenn ich es starte und die eingetragenen msn anwaehle passiert nichts  :Sad: 

ein cat auf /proc/kmsg zeigt auch nichts an... was kann da falsch sein???

danke und gruss

Florian Engelmann

----------

## wl

hast du /etc/init.d/capi4hylafax gestartet?

----------

## splaTTer

ja hab ich - aber die is fuer c2faxrcv doch voellig unbedeutend oder?

kann mir irgendjemand erklaeren wann man die mISDN treiber braucht?!

----------

## Sonic Lux

Funktioniert das ganze auch mit einem 2.6er Kernel ?

----------

## moe

die Capigeschichte geht auch unter 2.6, allerdings müssen es dann die neuesten Versionen von capi4kutils (oder wie das heisst) sein. Hab gerade keine Zeit genauer nachzuschauen welche, und vor 3 Monaten waren sie noch maskiert aber in Portage vorhanden.. 

HTH Maurice

----------

## genstef

Also ich empfehle mal auf jeden Fall wenn man das mit einem 2.6er zum laufen bringen soll, sollte man die ~x86 Versionen der relevanten Pakete nehmen (und mit 2.4 wären die auch nicht schlechter, eher besser  :Wink: 

```
echo -e "net-dialup/fritzcapi\nnet-misc/capi4hylafax\nnet-dialup/capi4k-utils\nnet-dialup/isdn4k-utils" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -va fritzcapi capi4hylafax capi4k-utils isdn4k-utils
```

----------

